# what would make my angel fish aggressive?



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

one of my angel fish was being overly aggressive than he usually is, he started going after the other angel fish thats been with him the whole time and never had any problems whatsoever, it seemed like some food calmed him down, maybe he was just hungry.

the fish were a ton more active than usual today as well, yesterday i did a 40% water change and trimmed my anacharis yesterday, maybe theyre just all worked up and excited from that


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What size of tank are they in. Angel fish are cichlids and do have a tendency to get aggressive.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

susankat said:


> What size of tank are they in. Angel fish are cichlids and do have a tendency to get aggressive.


50 gallons with 7 other fish not including the other angel


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

susankat said:


> Angel fish are cichlids.


Wow, I had no idea! You learn something every day!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice size tank, it could be that both are the same sex. It's normal for some aggression with angels. If you have plenty of tall plants it would give each a territory to claim as their own plus gives one to hide in when the other is being a bit nasty.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

susankat said:


> Nice size tank, it could be that both are the same sex. It's normal for some aggression with angels. If you have plenty of tall plants it would give each a territory to claim as their own plus gives one to hide in when the other is being a bit nasty.


yeah, i have plenty of anacharis growing in there for the to hide, i have some fake plants that the catfish like to hide in, its a smaller plant so it looks kind of funny to see them all bunched in there hiding in between the leaves


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Angelfish are Cichlids and by their nature are agressive. Out of 4 or 5 Angels, one usually becomes a bully. If your fish are forming mated pairs this also brings out the agression.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Was it just a mild chase, or was there intent on injury to the other fish? My adult Angel chases my 3 juvies on occasion, but it is not to inflict injury, or so it appears. I don't consider it aggression though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

NeonShark666 said:


> Angelfish are Cichlids and by their nature are agressive. Out of 4 or 5 Angels, one usually becomes a bully. If your fish are forming mated pairs this also brings out the agression.


Since there is only 2, my bet is that they are the same sex. It doesn't matter whether they are male or female one will always try to bully the other especially if one is smaller than the other.


----------

